# Setúbal



## JsunLuis (4 mo ago)

Hi, I would like to seek advice whether Setúbal is suitable place to live. My situation:

1. A family of 4,
2. 2 girls one is 9 and one is 13
3. Will go and live in Portugal next year
4. Want the 2 girls to study in local schools either private or public so that they can make friends with local and learn Portugeuse 
5. Like to live in a place a bit quieter but convenient and not too far away from big city like Lisboa or Porto
6. Affordable cost of living is ideal

if it is a good place to live, in what areas of Setúbal are worthy to explore?

if it is not a good place, any other suggestions?

pls advise and thanks.


----------

